# Linux und Wireless lan!



## slurger (9. Juni 2002)

Hi all,
also ich habn Acer Travlermate 220 notebook!

Darauf will ich SUSE 8.0 prof installen!

+ eine Netgear PCMCIA wireless lan karte ( model: ma401 )

Hatte 8.0 schon mal drauf und wollt des probieren, und habs wegen platz mangel wieder runtergeschmissen! Ich will mir suse 8.0 wieder drauf hauen, vorraus gesetzt, ich finde jemanden der was zu wireless lan unter linux weiß, und vielleicht so gar mit der karte auskennt!

Das lan soll so ausseshen! (unter windows funzt es schon super)::

|         |-->DSL
|WinXP+DSL|-->Netgear-AccessPoint~~~~~~~~|notebook mit suse8.0|
|         |

Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Juni 2002)

Puh wenn du noch eine woche wartest koennen wir das eventuell gemeinsam 
machen.

Eine Woche noch *freu niegelnages Notebook


----------



## Warhamster (10. Juni 2002)

Keine Ahnung, sorry.
Mein Linux spackt auf meinem Notebook auch rum.

Habe Redhat 7.3 installiert aber mein X Server will nicht so wie ich will.

Ich finde da auch keinen Sis650 Chipsatz.
Son Mist. 

Falls ihr gerade dazu mal ne Lösung wisst, gleich posten.


----------



## slurger (10. Juni 2002)

wegen deinem sis chipsatz??!!?!

ich hatte auf nem ECS notebook den sis630 chipsatz!!
Also generel kannst du unter linux eigentlich jede graka mit allen farben und guter auflösung nutzen, das zauberwort heist framebuffer!!

schau mal im netzt wie das bei redhat aussieht, wie du da den framebuffer modus einstellst!

Hast allerding keine 3d-funktionen!


----------



## Warhamster (10. Juni 2002)

Die brauche ich auf einem Laptop auch nicht.

Der Sis630 wird übrigens in der Liste bei mir aufgeführt.

Naja, danke.


----------



## Ripper (11. Juni 2002)

hm kann man denn auch unter suse 7.3 wireless net nutzen????


----------



## slurger (12. Juni 2002)

also es soll auf alle fällen funktionieren, aber ich habe bis jetzt noch kein anständiges howto gefunden!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hab irgend wo gelesen, das beim linuxtag auch ein öffentliches w-lan is!

Also die netgear ma401 pcmcia karte soll unterstüzt werden!



Ich frag mich bloß eins!
Wann gibt es bei linux endlich mal sowas, wie ne netzwerkumgebung!
Da heißt es immer, linux ist predestiniert für netzwerke, aber dass die sich das mal von windows abgucken, nö, auf die idee kommen die ja nicht!


----------

